# handfeeding? brooder? parent feeding?



## des68 (Jun 25, 2008)

So many questions - we are noobies at this, and our cockatiels had their first clutch a few weeks ago. The babies are between 2 and 3 1/2 weeks old now and we just removed them from their nest box and put them in an aquarium/brooder with heating pad etc. Yesterday was day #1 of handfeeding and they will eat, but their mother and father are just so much more efficient at this job! I'm starting to wonder if I haven't made a huge mistake in removing them from the nestbox. In my reading yesterday I read that there was a study that showed that hand-fed birds are not necessarily tamer than parent-fed birds who are handled a lot?

So... I am wondering if we should just let the parents do what they are doing so well... and go back to parent-feeding. I confess we've cheated and let the mom and dad into the brooder to top up our feeding, which I don't think is a good idea on many levels - changing food, bonding... But in desperation to make sure they get enough it seemed the right thing to do. 

We do give the birds loads of attention, so making time to play with them is not an issue at all. Should we just let them be raised by mom and dad? Can we put them back now? How does this work? The nest box is too small for them now I think? Should I just put it back, put the babies in, and make sure to play with them a lot? Should we leave them in the aquarium and bring the parents for "visits" to feed every 4 hours? Will the parents lose interest in this job if they aren't living with the babies? Arghhhh! We love them and want to do what's best, but they just don't take the food like the videos I watched before we decided to do this and I don't want them to suffer... 

Please - advice? again... and thank you... I love this forum...


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

it normally takes them a few feedings to really get the hang of it, Keep in mind Most of those videos the birds have been hand fed for a while, its not the 1st or probably even the 3rd feeding in the video 

When I pull mine at 3 weeks old (This way they get all the nutrients and Crop milk they need from the parents) it's usually the 5th-6th feeding before they get really into it, Some pick it up rather quickly, Some take longer 

But if you choose not to do it after all, Just put them back with their parents and the parents should take over as soon as they start calling to be fed 

it is true the bird doesn't need to be hand fed to be Tame and cuddly, just a lot of human interaction is truly all they need (But there is still tons of people who do not believe this and demand a hand fed bird) 

Right now I have 2 almost adult tiels I hand fed last season, Roo (lutino) Pooh (cinnamon Pearl ) Neither one liked to be touched, They'd step up and give kisses, but absolutely no cuddling and NO head scratches at all, until recently i'd say the last month Pooh has finally let me give him head scratches and now that's all he wants from me lol but i still cant touch him any where else - just around the neck, He'll still step up though 

Then I have Lucky - Parent raised all the way through very little human interaction -just a few mins. here and there when I had the chance, or when I was cleaning their cage. 

Sweet as can be, Steps up, loves being touched (or did now that he's a big boy he's not to fond of us lol)

A lot of people Co-Parent But from what i've read on this , I find personally it can be dangerous , because if the person feeds the bird then puts them back with the parents The parents usually will feed automatically (or at least every one i have as soon as i put a baby back from inspecting it it goes straight to feeding it) then you'll have the problem of being over fed - Not always but I'm sure it happens. just something to keep in mind.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I co-parented my chicks and it worked out great. The parents usually did offer food as soon as I put the chicks back, but any chick that was already full would refuse to eat and any chick that hadn't taken a lot of formula would get filled. Not having to worry about the chicks being underfed took a lot of pressure off of me.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I agree with the above.

If the parents are willing to feed I would let them. You will still need to handle the babies every day so that they are used to humans. Keep a good choice of foods in the cage (seed, pellets, millet) at all times. Introduce new stuff like beggies and greens when the chicks seem the most hungry...which will encourage them to try new things. 

ALSO...at night...before it is the birds normal bedtime...feel the base of the babies crop to see if it has food in it. Most parents will pack the babies with food...which they digest during the night.


----------



## des68 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow, I'm always amazed at the wisdom on here. Okay, first, your encouragement really helped me get beyond the serious fussing of the first couple of feedings and achieve some success filling those crops. The mom is being great... she hovers close by and steps in to help me as I'm feeding - not stressed at all! We do it together! I keep finding her in the aquarium, too... She will fly (partially clipped but enough flight to get across the room) into the aquarium and feed them when they call for her... then she jumps up and climbs out using the towels that are covering it up... But, I think I need to make this easier for us both. Getting attention is not going to be a problem at all - I can barely put these little darlings down. But I am busy during the day with my kids and I know I'll feel more comfortable if I know she can feed when I can't. 

So.... I've decided to put the babies back with their parents, while the parents are willing to feed them. I'll do a couple of feedings a day, when I can, and I'll make sure to give them loads of attention. 

So, one more question... I used the advice of another breeder and used a wine box for a nesting box. It just doesn't seem big enough for the birds now that they are moving around a bit more?? Should I keep using this attached to their cage or should I get something bigger? perhaps a rubbermaid box with a hole cut into it?

And, do I need to worry about warming the "nestbox"/brooder with a pad? The parents aren't with them as much anymore, so if they need warming in the brooder wouldn't they need warming in the "nestbox" too at this point?

I really appreciate the time you all put into reading and replying to these silly questions from noobie breeders like me. We really couldn't do it without you!


----------



## des68 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks to the people who gave so much great advice. The babies are back with mom and dad in the nestbox and I help out whenever possible. They are lovely, and seem quite tame (once they are out of the box.... inside they're a bit hissy still) and I think it's a great compromise that works for my lifestyle and will let us achieve our goal to raise hand-tamed cockatiels!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> And, do I need to worry about warming the "nestbox"/brooder with a pad? The parents aren't with them as much anymore, so if they need warming in the brooder wouldn't they need warming in the "nestbox" too at this point?


My birds stop brooding the chicks when the oldest one is about a week old. If there are multiple chicks they will keep each other warm in the nestbox, assuming that the room temperature (or outdoor temperature) is reasonable. I've never used a brooder, but I assume that they don't retain the babies' body heat as well since you need supplemental heating for a brooder.


----------

